# Sony TV



## knowthyself36 (Aug 22, 2009)

I purshased a sony bravia from Best Buy with no manual. when watching football games, I can not see the very top where the score is. Also the left side of the picture can not be fully view. what can i do to fix this?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you tried downloading the manual from Sony? 

It may have some adjustment features on the set if you check through the menus.


----------

